

Mark Zuckerberg Should Resign; If You're A Technology Reporter, So Should You - thinkcomp
http://www.quora.com/Aaron-Greenspan/Mark-Zuckerberg-Should-Resign-And-If-Youre-A-Technology-Reporter-So-Should-You

======
sebkomianos
So, I am reading this and I try to understand if anything at all is of any
value. But I can't find any reasons.

Zuckerberg stole his idea? Not the first time this ever happens, not the last
time it happens. And, although not nice, not illegal either (unless, of
course, there were contracts and stuff involved).

Facebook is evil? Google is evil? Cool, don't use them then.

We have far more important things to worry about than...nerd wars (and this
comment comes from a nerd).

~~~
thinkcomp
You missed the point. This is about the media and the standards to which we
(and they) hold public figures in positions of power.

